# Pics of long-term Slin/Tren abuse



## hulksmash

Many people know my (and many others) stance on vet drugs and continually using them in big doses

Continual slin/tren abuse (eg tren cruising) will get ya this:

















Our beloved Ronnie Coleman...of course with injuries, but known for slamming a shitload of slin and parabolan

He has the *GH gut*-which is wrong nomenclature; INSULIN causes that gut from the VISCERAL FAT from BBers yo-yo dieting and force feeding...

Gh does thickens the core (look at mike mentzer+80s bbers VS 70s bbers abs/waist thickness), but does NOT cause that gut-*slin+bb'ing diet is the cause*

Look at all the guys known for abuse of parabolan and other vet drugs (namely EQ), like the Arabic bbers...they always look 10-20 years older than they are 

TL;DR do NOT abuse slin and tren

Vet drugs are overrated and only essential if competing..slin will give you visceral fat like ALL current pro BBers if you diet like a competitor...dont compete? If ya use slin, stick to stable diets

Stay healthy folks


----------



## losieloos

What? Makes you 8x mr Olympia.


----------



## losieloos

And blasting and crusing on deca will give you that?....


----------



## hulksmash

losieloos said:


> And blasting and crusing on deca will give you that?....



Just look at all the guys pre-mass parabolan+slin use and there's your answer

Sergio Oliva had to have abused the hell out of deca (his preferred compound) and looked nowhere like that...and that's just one of tons of examples


----------



## hulksmash

losieloos said:


> What? Makes you 8x mr Olympia.



No doubt, but after retirement you'd think you would want to stop slammin slin and parabolan lol


----------



## SFGiants

Actually Ronnie is pregnant folks!


----------



## Jada

Thats a big ass stomach. Shit I cant remember but when he was competing the judges wanted everyone to come with there stomachs sucked In. The following yr ronnie came back with a smaller stomach.


----------



## Austinite

No one really knows what he used.


----------



## losieloos

There is no denying that tren is the shit tho. Especially with some anadrol. I guess npp or deca is much better option. Who knows.


----------



## losieloos

Austinite said:


> No one really knows what he used.


x2 on this.


----------



## goodfella

Damn! So Deca or NPP is safer than EQ? 

Gotta keep in mind Ronnie was more than likely pushing doses much higher than us or probably more than cud imagine, hence the term "SLAM" lol. 5ml syringe daily pin I'm sure could get you a gut like that!


----------



## hulksmash

losieloos said:


> There is no denying that tren is the shit tho. Especially with some anadrol. I guess npp or deca is much better option. Who knows.



You can not compete and NOT use tren..

so the validity of deca being a "much better option" would only hold merit discussing drugs to use in the offseason (which tren should be only used precontest due to its huge metabolism increase)

Or if it's about just being a gym rat..then yes, health wise, deca would be a "much better option"


----------



## hulksmash

Austinite said:


> No one really knows what he used.



It would be complete idioticy if no one realized huge doses of insulin and parabolan were used by him, especially in 03

Those two, along with gh, deca, anadrol/dbol, t3, diuretics, ancillaries, clen, ephedrine, et al are a MUST at the pro BBer level

I didn't include Test because the arabics considered it "dirty" (the androgenicity of it), and use EQ as a base instead


----------



## SuperBane

I thought we were all aware that EQ / Tren will give that aged look to the face.

Not to stray off topic but

mike mentzer has a real solid build. I think around / near his size is about the farthest you can go without looking unrealistic. Like some cartoon come to life.

Mass monsters

vs

Aesthetics.


----------



## Austinite

hulksmash said:


> It would be complete idioticy if no one realized huge doses of insulin and parabolan were used by him, especially in 03
> 
> Those two, along with gh, deca, anadrol/dbol, t3, diuretics, ancillaries, clen, ephedrine, et al are a MUST at the pro BBer level
> 
> I didn't include Test because the arabics considered it "dirty" (the androgenicity of it), and use EQ as a base instead



Complete idiocy? Surely you can think of a better way to insult someone. 

Everything you've said is mere assumptions.


----------



## TheLupinator

hulksmash said:


> It would be complete idioticy if no one realized huge doses of insulin and parabolan were used by him, especially in 03
> 
> Those two, along with gh, deca, anadrol/dbol, t3, diuretics, ancillaries, clen, ephedrine, et al are a MUST at the pro BBer level
> 
> I didn't include Test because the arabics considered it "dirty" (the androgenicity of it), and use EQ as a base instead



I'm sure they use a lot of everything, but how do you know Ronnie used more Tren & Slin than everyone else?

And I've never heard of Tren or EQ causing you to age faster.. do they have a negative impact on collagen?


----------



## biggerben692000

hulksmash said:


> It would be complete idioticy if no one realized huge doses of insulin and parabolan were used by him, especially in 03
> 
> Those two, along with gh, deca, anadrol/dbol, t3, diuretics, ancillaries, clen, ephedrine, et al are a MUST at the pro BBer level
> 
> I didn't include Test because the arabics considered it "dirty" (the androgenicity of it), and use EQ as a base instead



Another gh15 lap dog, huh? The EQ as a base instead of test gave you away. You did your part to spread the word now hows about you take your dicksucking lips out of here? I agree(speculatively) that high dose slin and gh are responsible for the guts. I also know that the "bible" and the 3 lames that are gh15 spit up old new and ideas that you youngsters without a male role model cling to.
Jump on my bandwagon...all you gotta do is suck some dick and clean some pools...along with kicking back 20% to me for showing you your life's calling? A pittance!


----------



## hulksmash

biggerben692000 said:


> Another gh15 lap dog, huh? The EQ as a base instead of test gave you away. You did your part to spread the word now hows about you take your dicksucking lips out of here? I agree(speculatively) that high dose slin and gh are responsible for the guts. I also know that the "bible" and the 3 lames that are gh15 spit up old new and ideas that you youngsters without a male role model cling to.
> Jump on my bandwagon...all you gotta do is suck some dick and clean some pools...along with kicking back 20% to me for showing you your life's calling? A pittance!



GH15 is a ****ing idiot.

Test is the preferred base for pretty much EVERYONE...I only said the Arabic BBers use EQ as a base.

Gh15 is ass backwards in everything, he suggests TREN for offseason bulking

Don't ever place me with that idiot gh15, lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> GH15 is a ****ing idiot.
> 
> Test is the preferred base for pretty much EVERYONE...I only said the Arabic BBers use EQ as a base.
> 
> Gh15 is ass backwards in everything, he suggests TREN for offseason bulking
> 
> Don't ever place me with that idiot gh15, lol



So you're not an elf?


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> So you're not an elf?



LOL don't make me make hate calls to you 

I don't even how Ben even made the connection, seeing as all my posts CONTRADICT what gh15 espouses

GH15=quickest way to get a heart attack/never reach pro; nationals level...he tells people to eat ice cream precontest LOL

On average, everyone pretty much uses the same gear:

Offseason:
- test
-deca
-EQ (only Arabs use this as a base rather than test due to its bad rep over there) 
-dbol/anadrol/superdrol
-GH
-insulin

Precontest is where it varies, due to peoples preferences:

-test (short esters as contest gets closer, then dropped 7 days +/- before contest)
-deca (dropped weeks out/replaced with NPP at start of precontest)
-tren
-masteron
-Primobolan
-EQ
-winstrol/anadrol/superdrol
-all other exotics
-gh (dropped days out)
-insulin

Its all COMMON SENSE what they're using; the same shit that's ALWAYS been used

What differs is PRECONTEST time-one top 5 Olympia Pro may prefer winny over anadrol; another may drop test all together and bump EQ, another may run Tren with Primo...so forth and so on


----------



## regular

What evidence are you using to support your claim that tren causes the waist to expand?


----------



## NbleSavage

regular said:


> What evidence are you using to support your claim that tren causes the waist to expand?



I'd like to hear this as well. First I've heard of such a claim.


----------



## hulksmash

Austinite said:


> Complete idiocy? Surely you can think of a better way to insult someone.
> 
> Everything you've said is mere assumptions.



I apologize profusely for sounding like an insult-I dont think anyone is an idiot here...check below about assumptions




TheLupinator said:


> I'm sure they use a lot of everything, but how do you know Ronnie used more Tren & Slin than everyone else?
> 
> And I've never heard of Tren or EQ causing you to age faster.. do they have a negative impact on collagen?



Like Austinite got at, it would be assumptions (and heard-through-the-grapevine, but that's not always fact )

To me, though, it's common sense

He did massive amounts of tren and insulin and gh (and other compounds, but not at huge dosages), EVEN FOR A PRO, to come in like this:







Around 300lbs shredded...that's gonna take a boatload of tren, slin, and gh to be shredded AND that size...maybe a boatload of test, too-but that's a less predictable variable

That's even ridiculous size for a PRO

About the abuse of vet drugs and aging quicker, that's my own conclusion that I came to just by looking at a lot of Pro BBers..

Branch warren comes to mind first, lol...guy looks like an Orc now


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

I've never heard that about tren, but I have heard overuse of gh would give you a permanent gut.. don't quote me on this cause I'm just going on my memory of an article or something I read, but it was something to the effect of their being more receptors in your intestines that pick up the growth hormone than anywhere else in your body. So you literally grow your intestines bigger.. anyone else hear this?


----------



## hulksmash

regular said:


> What evidence are you using to support your claim that tren causes the waist to expand?



I just see it with my own eyes; even the guys on forums that run just GH, no slin-they all have that thick abdominal and thicker than average intercostals/obliques (the upper regions next to middle of six-pack)

Take examples pre-gh and look at the abdominals, intercostals/middle-upper obliques:
I even chose thicker waisted individuals (like columbu, Arnold, and Lou):










K





Now go post GH use (80s)!
















Weird..THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME oblique/ab thickness and look! Wonder why??

It's the introduction of GH...I call it the "turtle shell" look

I really am surprised no one talks about it or doesn't even notice it..it's glaringly there lol


----------



## regular

What does that have to do with tren?


----------



## hulksmash

Gravitysdefiance said:


> I've never heard that about tren, but I have heard overuse of gh would give you a permanent gut.. don't quote me on this cause I'm just going on my memory of an article or something I read, but it was something to the effect of their being more receptors in your intestines that pick up the growth hormone than anywhere else in your body. So you literally grow your intestines bigger.. anyone else hear this?



There's not much proof to that...there are receptors, but it's the visceral fat from slin and yo-yo dieting causing the distension IMO


----------



## hulksmash

regular said:


> What does that have to do with tren?



The abuse of tren is a different subject-It was solely on how it makes the abuser look "burned out" and 2 decades older..facially speaking 

Now the combo of slin abuse plus tren abuse (along with all the other shit) will have you looking like a train wreck-a l a Ronnie man


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

hulksmash said:


> The abuse of tren is a different subject-It was solely on how it makes the abuser look "burned out"
> and 2 decades older..facially speaking
> 
> Ah, sorry. I missed that as the point.. my dad always used to warn me that if I messed with steroids I'd start to have a caveman face lol.. I think it is just the combination of everything though. Everything they do is so extreme, so it's gotta take it's toll on the body.. I've never heard anyone who really knew the ins and outs of bodybuilding consider any of these mass monsters "healthy"
> I was running some questions about my use by the owner of a gym I was at. He does contest prep and coaching for a few guys on pro level so I figured he could give me some advice. I was worried I had got to a point where I was using too much, and when I told him my current cycle at the time, he laughed out loud and said it was like an off cycle for his guys. I was doing something like 750 mg a wk test, with eq and dbol on top of it


----------



## hulksmash

Gravitysdefiance said:


> hulksmash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The abuse of tren is a different subject-It was solely on how it makes the abuser look "burned out"
> and 2 decades older..facially speaking
> 
> Ah, sorry. I missed that as the point.. my dad always used to warn me that if I messed with steroids I'd start to have a caveman face lol.. I think it is just the combination of everything though. Everything they do is so extreme, so it's gotta take it's toll on the body.. I've never heard anyone who really knew the ins and outs of bodybuilding consider any of these mass monsters "healthy"
> I was running some questions about my use by the owner of a gym I was at. He does contest prep and coaching for a few guys on pro level so I figured he could give me some advice. I was worried I had got to a point where I was using too much, and when I told him my current cycle at the time, he laughed out loud and said it was like an off cycle for his guys. I was doing something like 750 mg a wk test, with eq and dbol on top of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea all these dosages around here and such are sub-optimal cruising doses...and coming off will get you nowhere
> 
> Get to know some folks in nationals/upper echelons..more talk of BP mess, cholesterol meds, etc
> 
> Not only that but opiates are rampant and so are amphetamines...but it's because you NEED them
> 
> I woulda never lifted/worked my manual labor job/be social from the EXTREME lethargy at my 3g/week experiment without amphetamines...imagine 3g+ weekly of gear+boatloads of GH and slin...comatose energy levels
> 
> Healthy? Hell no!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bro Bundy

i dont think anyone truly knows what these pros use and how much..


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

Yea all these dosages around here and such are sub-optimal cruising doses...and coming off will get you nowhere

Get to know some folks in nationals/upper echelons..more talk of BP mess, cholesterol meds, etc

Not only that but opiates are rampant and so are amphetamines...but it's because you NEED them

I woulda never lifted/worked my manual labor job/be social from the EXTREME lethargy at my 3g/week experiment without amphetamines...imagine 3g+ weekly of gear+boatloads of GH and slin...comatose energy levels

Healthy? Hell no![/QUOTE]

Lol no shit.. I honestly don't see much of a difference in my gains with 500mg test a wk vs a gram.. I understand in those guys cases they need it to make use of the excess of calories, but I personally can't humanly take in more than about 350 grams of protein a day.. 
Not to mention, a cycle like what you just mentioned is exhausting to keep up with... I would feel like my life was spent on my toilet pinning hahaha
A lot of people don't think about the opiates and such either. All these folks who bash steroid use make examples of people with declining health who've been using for decades and completely omit all the other types of drugs they've been on... Perfect example- Chris benoit. Remember all that shit?


----------



## hulksmash

> Lol no shit.. I honestly don't see much of a difference in my gains with 500mg test a wk vs a gram.. I understand in those guys cases they need it to make use of the excess of calories, but I personally can't humanly take in more than about 350 grams of protein a day..
> Not to mention, a cycle like what you just mentioned is exhausting to keep up with... I would feel like my life was spent on my toilet pinning hahaha
> A lot of people don't think about the opiates and such either. All these folks who bash steroid use make examples of people with declining health who've been using for decades and completely omit all the other types of drugs they've been on... Perfect example- Chris benoit. Remember all that shit?



Thats the whole point-

PRO GENETICS=more dose, more gains, less to no sides

You got the genetics the majority do-they'll see no difference in a gram vs 500-750 except for possibly more sides (pretty much 98% on forums and in the gym)

Pro genetics=you can run grams of shit with few-no sides

If you can run 2g of gear and grow/lose fat twice as good vs 500mg/week and get few-no sides, you have a CHANCE to become pro

The more gear I run, the better I feel and the more results I get...and bloodwork still turns out great 

Even so, I'm not going to take that extra step to go Pro..eg 2g cruises, 3g+ blasts, slin, gh, et al..I enjoy my health!

The sad current state of affairs is people lamenting that "pro genetics=get hyooge off of low doses (ole Lee Priest loves to say such BS)"
and the TRT excuse

The good thing is that it tricks people into sticking with low dosages


----------



## hulksmash

regular said:


> What evidence are you using to support your claim that tren causes the waist to expand?



See what I mean?


----------



## Cobra Strike

I'd like to see a study that shows tren makes you look old and burnt out...because I've ran it now for 4 years and the only thing making me look old is my graying hair lol


----------



## HDH

We should put up a comedy forum at this place. 

I vote we start by moving this thread to it and making it a sticky.

I've never seen so many assumptions, guesses and "I just knows"... Pretty funny.

How about some facts?

A thread like this can hurt someone's credibility for things they actually do know for sure.

One might assume that all the guessing here means guessing in other places. Especially with the smug confidence.

HDH


----------



## coltmc4545

^word^

Im just glad we have someone on the board who has pro genetics.


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

HDH said:


> We should put up a comedy forum at this place.
> 
> I vote we start by moving this thread to it and making it a sticky.
> 
> I've never seen so many assumptions, guesses and "I just knows"... Pretty funny.
> 
> How about some facts?
> 
> A thread like this can hurt someone's credibility for things they actually do know for sure.
> 
> One might assume that all the guessing here means guessing in other places. Especially with the smug confidence.
> 
> HDH



Man, I'm just here to talk and try to learn some things I don't already know.. I spent a lot of time on a forum where all the guys were cycling was ph's and then some time on ology which I've heard was a waste..


----------



## Gravitysdefiance

coltmc4545 said:


> ^word^
> 
> Im just glad we have someone on the board who has pro genetics.



Isn't pro genetics that new intra workout drink?.. I saw it bogo at gnc lol


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> I'd like to see a study that shows tren makes you look old and burnt out...because I've ran it now for 4 years and the only thing making me look old is my graying hair lol



You don't abuse it and run it no less than a gram and such.


----------



## hulksmash

HDH said:


> We should put up a comedy forum at this place.
> 
> I vote we start by moving this thread to it and making it a sticky.
> 
> I've never seen so many assumptions, guesses and "I just knows"... Pretty funny.
> 
> How about some facts?
> 
> A thread like this can hurt someone's credibility for things they actually do know for sure.
> 
> One might assume that all the guessing here means guessing in other places. Especially with the smug confidence.
> 
> HDH



I understand completely...at least the pot is stirred 

As far as facts...such is hard to come by with AAS use, save for few testosterone, nandrolone, and anadrol studies


----------



## surhoff88

Brother Bundy said:


> i dont think anyone truly knows what these pros use and how much..



I'm no expert but I agree no one KNOWS anything. We can guess and assume what we want based on our experience and our opinions but only King Ron or whichever pro know what they did. My own GUESS and I stress guess is that pros at the top especially King Ron was probably taking massive insane doeses of just about everything in every combination.  We have never seen a human being look like that that so what's the so called secret?  I mean the weights machines and exercises are the same from the golden era pretty much no magic new device.dumbells are dumbells.  Food hasn't changed I mean knowledge of nutrition has but arnold and those guys didn't do anything too different when it comes to eating. Sleep is still sleep.  So I'm GUESSING the onething that has changed the most would be an ever increasing amount of substances tried, amounts taken and such.  Like I said no one knows other than the actual person but tbats why we have this place right so we can debate all this stuff. Just my humble opinion. 

On a side note I was told GH won't.make ours bones grow anymore once they fuse at 18 or whatever but cartilage like ears nose chin can get bigger as well as our internal organs. Since most of them are hoiused in the gut its grows huge that's why a massive gh gut can still rock a six pack.  Anyone else heard of that hypothesis?


----------



## shenky

thanks for this


----------



## gymrat827

it'd be awesome of see an honest pro cycle.


----------



## biggerben692000

hulksmash said:


> There's not much proof to that...there are receptors, but it's the visceral fat from slin and yo-yo dieting causing the distension IMO



First of all, I want to apologize to you, hulk. My first post I was disrespectful and apparently quite paranoid thinking there were elves and wizards lurking in every thread in every forum.
Next, I used to think and agreed that what was once called "gh gut" should be renamed "slin stomach". I've since had to defer to science or the applications of it.
Serono, the company we all associate gh with(serostim) has had a drug out for some time that addresses what you're talking about and to me clearly disputes where you're laying blame. I stumbled across this when a very sick and very anxious young man woke me up with a phone call at 3am some months ago. 
I have a difficult time understanding this guy. He seems to be thinking faster than he can speak so it's just one big garbaled mess. Anyway he's saying something that sounds like he's got a "box" for me. It also sounds like it's different than the kit he usually has for me. This is ok because he brings me (2)5mg 105iu kits so he probably has found someone with a 6mg 126iu that is in need of cash and they need it now at 3am.
I've heard it all. Their dad has passed and they need to get to N Carolina first thing in the morning. Maybe their nephew is in need of medicine that isn't covered and he's the only one with the means to help the youngster. 
I play along and shake his hand and tell him that the young person is just lucky to have him as an Uncle and I'm glad I can do my part in making a difference in this persons life.
In reality this guy has a trick that he has convinced to sell one of the 4 kits he is scripted to this guy that pays cash for "boxes". I look...serono. OK? Egrifta? What's this. I send the sodomites away with a $50 and I'm left with some Testin1% and some info on a product called "Egrifta"
Turns out this is scripted to hiv patients that are on a therapeutic dose of 18iu/ed of serostim. That's 4 kits.....7 vials @18iu's vial multiplied by 4. Seems the brainiacs at serono have noticed that serostim and this supra physiological dose(18iu/ed) there is some build up of visceral fat. Egrifta has shown a noticeable improvement in the reduction of the bloat and distended stomach. Doesn't mention slin?
I'm thinking Mr. Coleman was taking upwards of 20+iu's/ed and was perhaps experiencing bloat. Did the exogeneous slin compound the problem? Maybe? Are we going to see a reduction in distension with egrifta hitting the scene? Eh...nobody expressed interest when I brought it up?


----------

